# how do I plow???????



## MATTHEW (May 30, 2001)

Can anyone out there suggest a book, manual or any
other literature that can explain the logistics of
plowing.(you know-where to start, where to push,
how to move snow in a tight area) I just purchased
a Chevy 2500 w/a meyers poly plow. I have not done
this service before, only lawn maintenance. But I
have had so many customers ask me to do it that I
decided what the heck-I'll do it! (as a note, we
have not had a lot of snow where I live. Maybe 3-4
good ones--maybe it will come down this year!!!)


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Matthew, try chuck smith's sit www.snowplowing-contractors.com . Good luck and welcome to the world of snowplowing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks for the plug JD. Yes, I wrote a Snowplowing Handbook. It is available on my website. It is offered at a discounted rate, for SIMA members. It is directed towards those new to plowing. 
Another great resource, is The Basic Snowplowing Techniques video that SIMA sells. It too, is offered at a discounted price to members.

You can get info on the video, on the SIMA website.

www.sima.org

If you really want a ton of resources and insight, you might consider joining SIMA too.

Welcome to the snow biz!

~Chuck


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Chuck's page is a great place to look. That's the first site I found when I was starting. I'm also in the process of creating a web-site, but it's not nearly as big as Chucks yet. The link is in my signiture. A good option would be to check out Chucks chat room, or the one I have on my site on a regular basis. If one of us is in there, we'll be happy to answer all your questions to the best of our ability.

If you're serious about this business, I would definately recommend joining SIMA. It's a great organization to be a part of.

And last but not least, pay attention to this board. There is a ton of great information here (as well as completely useless information), but either way... you will definately learn a lot here.


----------



## Doc L. (Dec 24, 2000)

Get an owners manual for a plow. Like a Meyer or Western. Lots of great free information in those books covering lots of topics related to different situations you'll run up against. Just go to your local dealer and ask them for an owners manual to cover your Meyer. That should get you started in the right direction.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I agree JD try chucks web site.But you know alot of it is commonsense too look at your jobs before it snows out,bring a some paper and make notes of were you could push snow and remember you have a truck and not a front end loader so were you push it is where it will stay.And always rememver to push back far enough to acomadate more if you get alot in your area.But look at chucks site and get the book and it will go much more into detail for you.Good luck and have fun.


----------



## delvalle6759 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Learning to Plow*

The plow goes up down left and right....but it is alot more complicated than that. I would get invest in a video that shows the basic techniques. You might think the cost is hight but a smart consumer is an educated consumer. Besides knowing is 1/2 the battle. You want to work smarter not harder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I always do love resurrected posts. :waving:

Delvalle-

How long did you page through to find this post from 4 years ago???


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Another good place is on the Boss plow website. they got a load of hints and tips for you when plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> Another good place is on the Boss plow website. they got a load of hints and tips for you when plowing.


Took the words right out of my mouth..


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

or you could ride along with some one who plows :bluebounc


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Matthew how did the first push go 4 years ago and what have you learned in the past 4 years i am sure this post gets read quite a bit


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

powerjoke said:


> Matthew how did the first push go 4 years ago and what have you learned in the past 4 years i am sure this post gets read quite a bit


He's not likely going to answer. Last activity was going offline 2/16/02.


----------

